# Kobalt Compressor wont stop running



## 172pilot (Mar 21, 2017)

I have a Kobalt model 99007 (VLK1582609) compressor. 1.5hp, 26gal, with an advertised 155 max PSI.

It runs, and it pumps up, and it works, but it NEVER gets above 80PSI according to the tank pressure gauge. The working pressure gauge also will adjust up to 80 PSI, but not above, so I presume the gauges are correct, since they agree.

If I pump it up to 80, and shut it off, it will sit and hold it's pressure, so I dont think there's any leaks.

Other than throwing the whole thing away, I'm not sure what to do.. Is there any general maintenance parts that would be recommended to replace on the compressor to try to fix this? OR.. If there's a way to just lower the cutoff to 65 or 70, I'd be fine with that too - This isn't my primary compressor, and I just dont want it running forever. 70 would be plenty of pressure for anything I'm likely to do with it.

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!!

-Steve in MD


----------



## wjalex4 (Sep 17, 2017)

I have a similar issue with a 17 year old Craftsman 5HP compressor. On mine, the pressure can't seem to get above about 110 psi (cutoff is 150 psi). Did you solve your issue? I'm thinking I need a piston & cylinder/sleeve kit.

---Walter


----------



## 172pilot (Mar 21, 2017)

No.. sadly that compressor is still sitting in the garage, unused..I think I'm probably just going to sell it real cheap or donate it. The parts to fix it are just to expensive for the value of it, or cost of a new compressor.. I may experiment and just put some oil through the air intake and see if it doesn't lubricate whatever is leaking, but I dont have much hope.


----------

